# American bully



## americanbull1 (Feb 10, 2010)

*American bulldog*

ziggy at 1 1/2 weighing 85 pounds


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG That dog is FREAKING ADORABLE! He reminds me so much of my little pit bull in the face!! I just want to squish his lips and kiss them. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG what a cute dog he reminds me of an American Bulldog we used to have.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Omgosh just adorable !!!!!! That pic camr out really nice captures his sweetness, gosh I wana just smother him with kisses !!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Is he American Bully or American Bulldog? Very cute and serious lol.


----------



## americanbull1 (Feb 10, 2010)

hes an american bulldog


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

americanbull1 said:


> hes an american bulldog


Thats what I thought when I saw him.  I love American Bulldogs we had 2 of them and they were just great dogs  :woof:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice dog.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg I just want to smoosh his lips, have you seen homeward bound? He looks like that bulldog on there without the brindle patches. SOOO cute.!


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Good lookin DOG! I love ABs!

Keep in mind though that american bully and american bulldog are two differnt breeds, dont want to confuse people.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was just going to say he looked like our american bulldog then I scrolled down and saw he was one! What a pretty dog!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

that a good looking dog..cute


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

looks like my friends ambull Yayo. I have always loved American bulldogs and you have a very HANDSOME boy right there!!!!!!!!!! would love to see more of him!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yayo lol. Great name.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Yayo lol. Great name.


bahahaha, it is aint it?


----------



## americanbull1 (Feb 10, 2010)

I was gonna name ziggy 8 ball because he had one black ball, but the black started spreading around as he got older so the name wouldn't have made any sense ahahaaha


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Lookin' Studly!!


----------

